# pea sheller, best 18 bucks I ever spent



## BEER4BAIT

Check out this home made pea sheller it should help me with some home grown This may be faster you think?


----------



## huntinguy

Hard to beat a pea sheller.............although sittin on the porch drinkin tea and shellin peas while it rains isn't a bad afternoon either ;-)


----------



## Meadowlark

I invested in one from Lehmans...used it about 5 minutes and went back to the old way... There's a lot worse things in life than shelling your own garden raised peas by hand.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Man last night shelling went fast, 3, 5 gal buckets and no purple fingers or cramps. Its a keeper.


----------



## Gator gar

BEER4BAIT said:


> Man last night shelling went fast, 3, 5 gal buckets and no purple fingers or cramps. Its a keeper.


Who'd you steal it from for 18 dollars??


----------



## HAIRCUTTER

Been looking for peas to shell,scarce as hens teeth.lol
R.E.B.


----------



## whistech

Beer For Bait-Would you mind posting some pictures of your pea sheller, so we can see how it works?


----------



## BEER4BAIT

I will post a pic of production tomorrow. I sure like it, I was hoping to try it on cream peas and beans this fall but no rain and I have watered my last pea patch and its coming on well. This fall I will only water tomatoes, peppers, and tomatillos.


----------



## arnold.ra46

The home made pea sheller looks great but I was wondering how did you get both rollers turning the same direction or is the motor driven roller the only one turning. Please explain for me. I'm in the process of building one.


----------



## wet dreams

huntinguy said:


> Hard to beat a pea sheller.............although sittin on the porch drinkin tea and shellin peas while it rains isn't a bad afternoon either ;-)


True, I remember sitting on my granparents porch shelling peas while drinking a Nehi Peach....WW


----------



## Charlie2

*Shelling Peas*

An old tradition of sitting on the porch, drinking iced tea and socializing.

I kinda wish that we had a sheller when I was a boy! I've never seen so many pea in one pile. sad_smiles C2


----------



## pshay4

I have one. The pea hulls need to be pretty thin and dryish to use it. It just smashes the ones picked too green. Smashes some of the peas up too.


----------

